# HELP!! My chinese water dragon keeps rubbing his snout!!



## Vaz1992 (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently got a chinese water dragon. I'm very concerned as 
of today he started rubbing his snout on his log. He's also scratching his snout with his legs. Does he have an infection? Do I need to take him to the vets? I've read up on snout damage and really worried, he may have some form of infection 
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello. Vaz.
Sorry you have not had a reply, I am suprised! because there is lots of great water dragon keepers here  

Is it possible at all for you to show is a picture of the snout
Here is a tutorial on how to post photos.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6235-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

I suspect what you have is a typical case of nose rub but without seeing a picture it would be difficult to say for sure.
If it is (its usually due to (enclosure space restrictions or the fact water dragons simply do not understand glass and will continuously bounce off it, sometimes merely frosting the glass, putting artificial plants or something in the way of the glass may help mitigate the behaviour. 

A picture of your enclosure may reveal new clues and ideas and soloutions 

Dixon


----------

